

100,000 code compilations on a mobile phone  - raghuHack
http://blog.hackerearth.com/2013/12/api-ecosystem-movement.html

======
ojbyrne
"When services like CodeAcademy launched, its implications to the world of
computer education was quite immense."

From what I can tell, the correct branding is "Codecademy." Yes its kind of
awkward, but its good to be respectful of competitors.

~~~
raghuHack
Thanks for pointing out. Have corrected it now.

------
DaveSapien
Think it might be also worth thinking about Tasker. The java is pretty old and
broken, but usable enough for me to make a game and publish it to the play
store. Caedere,
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.davesapien...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.davesapien.caedere&hl=en)
Possibilities?

